# Loader grapple



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 10, 2001)

I am looking to get one in Nov when the fiscal turns.

Probibly a bucket type, I've used the Bobcat, anyone like anything else better?


----------



## Deere John (Jul 10, 2001)

What kind of machine for sure - Bobcat? Our Deere dealer here has a raft of larger sizes - I took a shortcut through his yard today. The US dollar will treat you well when you spend it in Canada.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 11, 2001)

The lader will be wheeled, maybe articulated. I used a JBC loadall squirt boom last week and it was the "cats ass". I could reach into the treeline, put stuff on the other sid of the dump bed rach stuff on the back of the pile....and 4400lbs with the rack in I could pick stuff up I could not with a bobcat. 


But then it is limited in it's other uses.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 11, 2001)

I haven't used one yet, but the Swinger articulated loader looks nice. We do a lot of residential work and the skid-steers really tear up a lawn.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 13, 2001)

Yep. Skiders are not aestheticly pleasing. This Loadall we used realy impressed me. You knew it had been there, but notheing compared to what I ve seen with a skidstear. I think with big fat soft tires it'll be even better. 

I'll be looking at ann articulated loader too, who's I dont know. There are a few out there.

I think this would work well for stuffing a chipper too, with the squirt boom on it one would not need to **** around so much getting in position.


----------

